# Components of the Saragosa 10000



## sirtimo (Jan 6, 2011)

Enclosed is a quick breakdown of the design attributes and component parts of the Shimano Saragosa 10000 series. This was based on schematics kindly provided by purchasers (THANKS!) of the 10000 as well as downloaded from the Shimano website (see references). For the purposes of clarity, I have divided the reel assembly into 3 main sections for comparison between the 10000 and the 8000 and/or 14000 series reels (see attached picture). Handle and spool sections were not compared.









*#1 Body*

The 10000 has the identical body, side cover, drive gear, oscillating gear, and anti-reverse cam as the 8000 series. All the component parts*** in section #1 are identical to the 8000 which indicates these parts are identical in design and materials to the 8000.

*#2 Clutch Assembly*

The 10000 has the identical roller clutch and pinion gear as the 8000 series. All the component parts*** in section #2 are identical to the 8000 which indicates these parts are identical in design and materials to the 8000.

*#3 Rotor and Bail*

Here's where the main differences are between the 10000 and 8000, beside the rotor being made of aluminum. The rotor and bail assembly of the 10000 appears to be modeled after the 14000 series, obviously just not the same size. The 14000 beefs up the design of the 8000 in this area with the addition of a rotor nut retainer and the design of the bail arm attachment among other things. All the component parts in section #3 appear to be identical in design to the 14000.

*Summary:*

The 10000 is basically a half and half reel. If you split it down the middle, the 10000 is exactly the same reel both in design and materials as the 8000 series from the roller clutch on back. From the rotor and bail on forward, the 10000 is the same reel both in design and materials as the 14000 series but sized to fit the 8000 frame.

*Schematics provided by:*
jclarksnakes - 8000 version #221008 and 10000 version #221008
nathanbrand - 10000 version #221008 
Shimano website - 8000 version #191113 and 14000 version #200414

_**Note* - Part 13188 Ball Bearing is listed in the 8000 schematics on the Shimano website as 10463 Ball Bearing. However, the Shimano website schematics appear to be version #191113. The schematics provided by nathanbrand (10000) and jclarksnakes (both 8000 and 10000) appear to be the most current version and were scanned from the ones included with their recent purchases. On these schematics, both the 8000 and 10000 have the part listed as 13188 Ball Bearing._


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance Tim , but what is your conclusion ? 
Don't really understand your point , most of everybody knew or knows that the Saragosa 10K its a 8K body with an aluminum rotor upgrade vs the graphite on the 8k series & a larger spool.
More than that , not much thought. 
Shimano pretty much listened to many fishermen that wanted a 8 k body but with a better or upgraded rotor & a larger in line capabilities spool , plus there is another upgrade that you might miss the gear assemble has been redesigned.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=337792

Unless your review its about those 41" or 37"

Is it better , worse, expensive, non expensive ?

Thank you


----------



## sirtimo (Jan 6, 2011)

Anthony, 
My conclusion is exactly what was stated.... here are the component parts of this reel and what models its design appears to be based on. From what I have read on this site and others there still seems to be alot of confusion regarding the design of the 10000. Yes, everyone basically knew that the rotor was aluminum but other than that there were various reports stating that the internal design was like this one or the size was like that one. So the point of this post was to clarify exactly what the 10000 is comprised of. 

As for the reel's performance aspects such as the stated 41' line retrieve (vs. 36' for the 8000) or the 33 lbs. of drag, I do not feel qualified to comment on whether or not the published ratings are correct or not. Perhaps someone with more experience in reel repair can comment on these technical aspects based on the data provided in this post. My personal opinion is that since the drive gear and and all other internal body components are the same as the 8000, the rotation of an identically-sized spool should be the same as the 8000. If the line retrieval rate would change because of the larger capacity spool then why wouldn't the other models show differing line retrieval rates based on their larger or smaller spools (i.e. 14000/18000 = 41 in. 6000/8000 = 36 in.). 

As for better/worse, that is a matter of some one's opinion depending on their budget and intended use for the reel. Some may be of the opinion that since the guts of the gearing is identical to the 8000, its not on par with the worm drive used in the larger models. Again, I don't have the technical experience to comment but I do know that based on the schematics the 10000 is not a Mini-14000 and I don't expect it to be that. 

Personally, I think that the 10000 appears to be a nice improvement to the 8000 series and at $259 retail it fits very nicely in the gap between the 8000 ($229) and 14000 ($299). For my intended uses (nearshore or offshore for fish under 150 lbs), I can't think of a reason why I would purchase an 8000 series reel in the future when I can get a 10000 for only $30 more. 

The loose internal screws issue appears to have been raised about earlier versions of the Saragosa. Whatever gear assembly redesign that may have been done seems to have been incorporated into the most current version of the 8000 and the newly released 10000 since the schematics are identical.


Regards,
Tim

(Disclaimer: I don't own a 10000 and have not handled one yet. I do own two 8000s and two 18000s.)


----------



## Omani spinfisher (Jun 13, 2012)

*Shimano Saragosa 10000F Schematic.*

Hi Sirtimo,

Could you possibly mail me a copy of the schematic that you posted on the forum as I cannot read all of the part numbers?

Thanks.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's the link. All you have to do is click the drop down tabs and get to the reel you want to look at. Then when the Adobe opens up you can magnify the schematic..
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Reel_Schematics.html


----------



## Omani spinfisher (Jun 13, 2012)

*Shimano Saragosa 10000F Schematic.*

Thanks for the info., but the 10000F model is not listed on that schematic link.

Actually I was just trying to find out whether the spool is available as a spare part and the cost, as I would be interested to use one on my 6000F reel. The bearings seem to also have another part number to those in the 6000F. I usually replace them anyway with s-ss/ceramic ball.


----------

